# The Ultimate fantasy challenge



## JHG (Mar 22, 2022)

Want a self-imposed challenge on a Pokémon game but don't want these: https://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/S...ge/Pokemon
Then here's the Ultimate fantasy challenge!
Rules:
-Three factions to choose: The Dark Lords(Evil), the Alliance for Democracy(Good), and Forces of Nature(Non-aligned)
-Certain types are restricted to certain factions: Alliance has Fairy, Fighting, and Psychic. Dark Lords has Poison, Dark, and Ghost. Nature has Grass, Bug, Rock, Ground, and Ice. Normal, Flying and Electric are all fair game. Both the Alliance and Dark Lords can use Dragon and Steel. Dark Lords and Nature get Fire. Alliance and Nature both get Water.
-Dual-type Pokémon are shared custody depending on their dual typing i.e. Delphox can fight for Neutrality, Evil, or Good thanks to the Fire/Psychic typing.
-This challenge only works for Generation VI onwards; The Fairy type is needed for the Good faction.
-Alliance gets Return but Frustration is banned, Dark Lords get Frustration but not Return, and Nature gets to use neither. If neither Return nor Frustration is available, overcompensate by having differences in the dialogue so Good gets to be friendly, Evil gets to be spiteful, and Neutral is both at once.
-Regarding nicknames, they are optional for Nature but must have some nature based theme. The Alliance nicknames are taken after various fictional heroes and in the case of anti-heroes and anti-villains, consider them as 'wiping the red from the ledger.' Dark Lord nicknames are likewise shared with villains.


----------

